# como fabricar caja



## fabry_nirvana (Jun 1, 2007)

hola soy estudiante de electronica y queria armar un amplificador de 4 salidas  (http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp4x30/index.htm). queria saber como armar unas cajas... las salidas son 4 de 30w cada una... queria saber si se puede armar una caja con subwoofer y tweeter solamente o va a sonar mal, es para poner musica en mi casa... la custion es q toco el bajo electrico y queria saber si lo puedo usar para amplificar eso tambien... he visto q ponen un capacitor en el tweeter, de q capacidad tiene q ser el capacitor, se conecta en serie o en paralelo?

me han dicho q tengo q usar unos parlantes de 8... puedo poner 4 de estos con 4 tweeter???

recomienden como armar la caja

porfavor 

desde ya gracias

Fabrizio


----------



## Gabf (Jun 1, 2007)

en internet ahi tutoriales ... = lo que nunca entendi es como se hace para tener la tapa donde van colocados los parlantes como metida dentro de las 4 paredes de la caja :S


----------



## rampa (Jun 1, 2007)

Aca tiene una pagina en ingles que tiene muy muy buena información.

Suerte.

http://www.bcae1.com/

A la derecha los items 110 y 111.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 2, 2007)

mmm ese amplificador no da mas 20w (audibles) por canal  ya lo demas es distorcion asi que puedes buscar algunos diagramas mejorcitos que andan por internet saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Jun 8, 2007)

hola muchas gracias por la información sobre los amplificadores pero ahora qiero saber como armaar las cajas 
su conexión interna y demas


----------

